# Rope Jumping



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

Ok, my ex-girlfriends dad is boxer and she took me to one of his classes today, and I was amazed by the speed they could skip, using a skipping rope.
Well my question is, how do they do it so fast? Is it through years of training or is it because they just know how to skip?

Thank you for your replies,

Bobby.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

damnd if I know I can get out a few hundred at a time but at a slow pace

if i even think about going fast I get tangled up


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 12, 2006)

Well, I have no idea, but my guess would be it's from practice. Not all boxers come in just knowing how to skip. Probably very few, if any, start out that way.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 13, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> damnd if I know I can get out a few hundred at a time but at a slow pace
> 
> if i even think about going fast I get tangled up


 
I can only do like..50 at a time and if I try to go faster I end up falling flat on my face, which hurts of you are doing it on concrete.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 13, 2006)

I can jump rope for 5 rounds or so but it's at a pretty slow pace. I think if you work on your speed you can pick up the pace. Never tried myself though since I have a hard enough time at my slow speed


----------



## Ceicei (May 13, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Ok, my ex-girlfriends dad is boxer and she took me to one of his classes today, and I was amazed by the speed they could skip, using a skipping rope.
> Well my question is, how do they do it so fast? Is it through years of training or is it because they just know how to skip?
> 
> Thank you for your replies,
> ...



I used to date boxers.   It is through years of training and this is typically something they warm up on nearly a daily basis.  Their emphasis while skipping rope is on how they move their feet and their wrists--this focus is what helps with their boxing.  Of course, the skipping helps with their endurance and stamina.

- Ceicei


----------

